# Tip for Excess Space In Carboys



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I've always used sterilized marbles.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Doesn't it have to attach to a tire valve to grt the co2 out?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

The pin does not need to be pressed to release gas, you can control the air released by a opening and closing a valve. It also did not leak unused gas for a few months between racking. 

This is the one I purchased the price has gone up a bit, there are lots of others just get one with good reviews.

https://www.amazon.com/Planet-Bike-...&qid=1512481290&sr=8-30&keywords=co2+inflator

One CO2 canister is good for about 20 carboys of different levels.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------

